# Moveable Bunk System



## old&amp;slow (May 5, 2019)

I recently purchased a 1955 Rich Line and it came on a Gator trailer that appears to be of the same vintage. It has a wonderful lever operated rear bunk system. The bunks can be lowered to launch/retrieve the boat and then raised to make the boat stable on the trailer.







Unfortunately, the bunks that are currently on it do not take advantage of the raising/lowering capability. As you can see in the photos, when the bunks are in the lowered position, they end up raised in the rear, defeating the purpose. Before I start sawing the bottoms off the bunks, has anyone seen this system and/or have a picture of what it should look like? Thanks!!


----------



## CedarRiverScooter (May 6, 2019)

No need to saw, just need new holes positioned lower.


----------



## old&amp;slow (May 6, 2019)

CedarRiverScooter said:


> No need to saw, just need new holes positioned lower.



Thank you - I thought of that, but I don't want to raise the boat any higher than it already sits.

So, this is how I fixed it. I think it will be fine.


----------



## 1960 yellowboat (May 6, 2019)

Love to see a picture of your boat. I have a 1960 Richline Challenger


----------

